# What ever happened to...



## dfwwino (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you ever wonder what happened to former frequent posters? Suddenly someone disappears. Do you think theirspouse or sig. other said enough is enough? I know I disappeared for months this year only to return with more gray hair. Unfortunately, I've been buried alive at work most of this year, but at some point wine must be made and bottled. For example, what happened to posters like Hippie and Maui Joe who predate me? 


By the way, Wade, I've concluded that you are a homeless, unmarried man sitting at a computer at your local library everyday avoiding the cold streets while you post and post. And I thought I was a wino!*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

I too wonder a lot of times "Whatever happened to ......?" It let's the mind wander. I know a very few are asked not to return because of ill behavior and general nastiness on the forum, but most are a real mystery. I am sure some are relative computer novices and after a major computer crash or replacement, they can't find their way back here. Now and again, someone may pass away. Then there are the ones who become so hooked on the habit that they need their next fix of "just one more kit" that they have a family member hold an intervention to save them from themselves. I remember Sangwitch deciding to pick up and move to Peru in South America. They have computers there too. But he mentioned going to prison jokingly. Makes you wonder........... was it a joke or....... 


I guess we will never really know with most of them unless they see the light some day and come back for a quick visit.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2008)

I have wondered as well....

Ms. Spain, Grant, Redder the Better, Imeeko....Where are you???


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I hope Martina made it into her residency and is too busy to post!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

Martina did indeed get a residency and moved to I believe Great Britain. She is doing well.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 3, 2008)

Interesting question dwf. 
I was off for a while because I was doing construction projects around the house and I had so many kits going, I thought to slow down and let them get to be drinkable. I have also been somewhat discouraged with results on my reds.Some are over a year old (all those are Wine Expert 16L) and are not drinkable yet (KT) so I have plugged up the cellar with too many of those. The Mosti 23L are better but still aren't that good to really celebrate them but none of those are much over a year. The all Juice Chianti is the exception at exactly 1 yr. We like it so much I am hoarding it to see how much better it will be at 18 mo or2 yrs. Don't know if it will make that 24 months though. 
Our whites are tocelebrate though.Made our summer 09 whites and have some likely tocarry over into '10. Maybe time to think about some more whites for '10.


Anther thing Ithink happens is this forum has a very friendly tone and is addicting itself. I have spent at times 2 hrs a day on it for months ata time. That was too much for my life so I cut back.


And finally, don't you think forum activity is seasonal? We are in the cave for the winter sohave more time.


My 2 cents...*Edited by: Jack on Rainy *


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 3, 2008)

Great to hear about Martina -- maybe she'll get a chance between her long hours and touch base once in awhile. I thought she was a great resource, especially for experimentation as well as inspiration to try something new. I certainly would have NEVER spent hours picking the blossoms off lilac blooms for the "1 gallon carboy"of lilac wine I made except for her enthusiasm!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

2 hours, thats it?



DFW, we are not a family that likes to go out that much so we splurge on the amenities at home. I watch TV, post and drink all at the same time. I am a Multi tasker!!!!!!!


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 3, 2008)

Gosh, so MANY of you are obviously in the Christmas spirit with your avatars, you inspired me to get in the spirit too... and change MINE!





Merry Christmas All!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2008)

I do see Hippie on another Forum once in a great while...
As well as Curt, who is quite active on other Forums....
Yes...there are other Forums...
But this one is HOME!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

He killed Rudolf AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2008)

OilnH20.......I love that Christmas light deer...that is very 'special'


----------



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2008)

Lets drink to ole members
yes lift your glasses high
Ever now and then read one of their posts
Dont let their memory die
That we have such a great forum
Belongs to people like them
And all we can do is keep sharing and caring
And hope someday they may return again.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe George could send them e-mails (if they included an e-mail when they signed up) and ask what they are up to lately- we miss you.Another forum Smurfe is on recently sent me e-mails saying they miss me- twice. I had signed up twice because they needed to activate me and never did. I could never log into their forum. I had tried twice trying to join because I thought must be I had screwed up. Funny I never got an e-mail confirmation of joining, but got an e-mail that they missed me. LOL


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

Rich, thats funny cause they did the same thing with me so i gave up, I still have never received an email as you have. I have seen Martina on "The Other Forum" many times since she left for Germany but never here again.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

I have spotted here here a couple times briefly, but it's been a while. Great Britain, Germany - both begin with G






speaking of "The other Forum" You haven't been there in quite a while- been banned for ill behavior?



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 3, 2008)

OilnH2O said:


> Gosh, so MANY of you are obviously in the Christmas spirit with your avatars, you inspired me to get in the spirit too... and change MINE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I squinted and squinted and squinted again. I grabbed my reading glasses and squinted again. Don't tell me you're Jack from Nightmare before Christmas. Is that a skeleton hanging from a tree? I sure hope it is not Rudolph hanging from a tree. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 3, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> OilnH20.......I love that Christmas light deer...that is very 'special'




NW,


Your avatar is even more interesting. My eyes are poor, but is that Santa walking away from a Lady of the Christmas Eve--ning. Some of you are quite demented



.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Shyster- click Oils avatar and save it to your computer. Open up the saved file and zoom in if too small to still see. YUP, I think it is a dead deer- I think he bumped off Rudolf!


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 3, 2008)

Appleman, 


I did what you suggested. Perhaps I'm in a state of denial and choose to believe that Oil won't get coal in his stocking. It still looks likea skeleton. But I was a little troubled by the title of the avatar: Christmas Deer.



*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

No I havent been banned from the other forum, just spend all my time here as its more friendly.


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 3, 2008)

I've wondered why the other forum is unfriendly. It seems to be filled with manyfolks trying to impress each other rather than share their knowledge and love of wine and good cheer.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 3, 2008)

It's from my "Missoula Vinyard" of, two Christmases ago, I think. I still get a kick about -- was it you, Wade? -- who spotted the hummingbird feeder!
















I wish I could take credit for it, but I found it somewhere on-line about the same time as I had my first deer problems!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 4, 2008)

wade said:


> Rich, thats funny cause they did the same thing with me so i gave up, I still have never received an email as you have.



Well.......... Your both lucky you never got an email to join. I did, sign on, no problems. Till they started sending the emails a couple of weeks ago, 4 to 5 A DAY!!!!!!

I went online this past week to remove my email address but it just keeps putting it back.

I haven't gotten any more emails but if I do, Im sending them a nasty email.

I can see an email reminder once a month or so to say "Hey, we're still here". But 4 to 5 a day for 2 weeks straight is a little to much and somewhat abusive.


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 4, 2008)

Oil,


Now there's a pic my eyes can see! That's pretty hilarious, though I won't be showing it to my animal lover wife and daugthers.


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2008)

Olin that is a good one, I will be showing it to my wife who can't even be in the house when I cook venison, she says because of the smell??? 


Don't know if it's me or the deer


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2008)

Scott wouldn't the smell from you be AFTER you ate the venison?


I still can't handle the smell of boiling venison (my mother used to boil the bloody parts to get them edible-



).


Boy has this thread and post strayed from the original.........


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 4, 2008)

As the original poster, that's ok. But I think I'm gonna puke now!






Thank God I'm a city boy and never had to smell boiling bloody parts of venison.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone heard how Masta is doing?????


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2008)

dfwwino I only use good clean meat myself now, but when I was young every scrap of food was valuable, even if it wasn't a choice cut. Bullets ripping through a deer(or anything else) tend to leave a few pieces less than desireable.


NW -Masta must be OK because he posted in the beer section a couple days ago.


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2008)

If you smelled the cooking of the loin or roast chunked up then tenderized, rolled in bread crumbs the fry in butter and onion, Mmmmmm Nothing bad about that.


What was the original post anyways???


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 4, 2008)

Scott, that's right!

With venison, I've found that some of Masta's Mojo helps give it a different zing than normal




(Just trying to weave all these disparate parts of this thread together!)


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2008)

Following up with OilnH20, you should try that in a nice Sangwitch, served with some MedPretzels! 





I takea fewnice v steaks, rub them with some Mojo and let sit for a while. Then I take and marinade in a secret mixture for a couple hours and throw on the grill. Don't overcook..... serves ME! Only thing is the rest of the crew wrestles me down and steal them on me every time........................


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2008)

Feed the deer corn, soybeans, wheat, oats and alfalfa...
Then.....
Marinade in wine/soy sauce/white pepper/fresh garlic..... 
Serve with wine...[much wine]
Then...
Wonder where everybody is these days....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

Boiled venison?



I think Id rather chew on buckshot!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2008)

Only one thing that smells worse to me than boiled venison (just boiled enough to get the blood out) and that is the smell of boiling chicken. It reminds me of the scalding water from dunking the chickens before plucking them of their feathers. I told ya we was poor....... At least I didn't need to behead the chickens with an axe!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

Spoke too soon, Just received 2 emails for Smurfs forum and im good to go ow so I posted a few.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 5, 2008)

wade said:


> Spoke too soon, Just received 2 emails for Smurfs forum and im good to go ow so I posted a few.




Just to clarify, it isn't my forum and I really don't have anything to do with it anymore. I am/was just a moderator with limited privileges.I have people mail me with issues all the time but Iwas never given administrative permissions to fix the problems and I have no better response from the owners than anyone else. 


Basically all I can do and believe was recruited to do was tohide spam posts from the forums. I can't delete, add or fix anything. I don't even know why they put the forum up. All they care about is beer and have pro baby the largest and most active beer forum. I emailed a few time to remove me as a Moderator with no reply or action. 


As to the topic of the thread, I too wonder what happen to a few regulars. Some move to other forums. Some just give up the hobby all together, some just get too busy to post regular. I rarely go to that "Other Big Forum" but when I do a see a few that were regulars here over there posting up a storm. In fairness there is a ton of great info there but you have to put up with attitudes and stigmasto get that info. *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## gaudet (Dec 5, 2008)

There are three forums I read regular, but this is always the first place I go. Its great here. Everyone realizes that they were newbies too, and there is a lot of patience here as well as experience. 

Thanks to all the mods and admins as well as regular members for running a class site.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2008)

I for one knew you weren't really happy with that forum and I know you don't have much to do with them. It just struck me as funny that I tried for two months just to be able to log in with no response from the Forum owners when e-mailing them. Then out of the blue- they miss me horribly






That other big forum is really impersonal. A good share of the regular posters are borderline rude and if your opinion isn't theirs, you are wrong. I go there because they have a larger list of grape growers or at least folks who make wine from whole grapes. Only thing is most of them are snobbish about the only real grape is a vinifera grape. Recently one grower asked what experience growers have with plastic mulch. I responded about my experience with it at Willsboro and was pretty much blasted for using it. I am not the one that installed it and I had even pointed out some pitfalls to it. I mentioned I use a hoe for weed control and was told they don't even know which end is which on a hoe. 
That's what I like about this forum, you can always speak your opinion without ridicule.



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2008)

"Hoe!!!!"
That's not being rude is it????


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 5, 2008)

jojo, earl, trigham, djcoop....


----------



## gaudet (Dec 5, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> "Hoe!!!!"
> That's not being rude is it????



Only if you are Don Imus...............


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2008)

I go out "Hoe"ing almost every day all summer long- and Cindy doesn't even get mad. In fact she encourages it. She says it keeps me out of her hair


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2008)

Santa says "Hoe Hoe Hoe" and he don't get in trouble....


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 5, 2008)

Northern, I don't believe that is how Santa spells it...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Santa says "Hoe Hoe Hoe" and he don't get in trouble....







He da man - 3 Hoes at once


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 5, 2008)

What does it cost for 3 Hoes in Way Upstate NY?


----------



## Bert (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure how this topic changed or came about, but I think you guys have been drinking to much wine......But that mabe good ...CHEERS..


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 5, 2008)

Well? ... Appleman implided that there was a right and wrong way to use a hoe??? *Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 5, 2008)

*This is just a testament about how much we care about each other. Some may be gone but not forgotten. Each person has an important place in our lives no matter how far across the miles we are. Joining this forum and the friends I have met and the friends I would love to meet has made a very big impact on my quality of life!!!!!!* 


*I love you all.....and no... I have not had but one glass of wine tonight!!!*

*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2008)

Boy, you are people are sick! Rich is talking about Hoeing and now Ramona is taking about "*Joing</font>*", dont you to have significant others!!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL, I fixed it Wade........LOL.... 


Ramona


----------



## pelican (Dec 6, 2008)

dfwwino said:


> What does it cost for 3 Hoes in Way Upstate NY?



Don't know if there is a surcharge in Upstate NY, but general nationwide pricing is apparently $12.79 each from Sears, if you buy today! Sears 3-day sale ...ends Saturday (today)... $15.99 each regularly

<h1>Craftsman 
Garden Hoe w/Wood Handle


</font></h1>


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...amp;psid=FROOGLE01&amp;sid=IDx20070921x00003a


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07183480000P?vName=Lawn%20&amp;%20Garden&amp;cName=Lawn&amp;GardenCare&amp;sName=Long%20Handle%20Stick%20Tools&amp;psid=FROOGLE01&amp;sid=IDx20070921x00003a

What a sale...but who buys hoes in the middle of winter???

I like the looks of the edger tho....that would be handy....

Right now shovels and ice scrapers are in demand....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2008)

I always thought that you paid by the hour for hoes!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 6, 2008)

Wade get your mind out of the gutter. We are talking about garden tools!


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW What a ride



I read this from start to finish and feel like I just got off a roller coaster. Maybe I can pull you guys back to the light or at least out of the gutter.
IthinkI fallunder a couple of those subjects. Well this, takes all your time, stinks most of the time, sleeps when your awake and is awake when you want to sleep,If it doesn't want to be held you better see what its into, and no one warned me. Her nick name is WEET WEET. http://s447.photobucket.com/albums/qq199/dabbersmud/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0434.jpg</A>


I couldn't post a picture access denied.






Since this seems to be a free for alltopic I did pitch some yeast in two vn kits yesterday. Its been awhile and boy it felt GOOOOD.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 7, 2008)

MAN DID I MISS A TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2008)

dfwwino said:


> What does it cost for 3 Hoes in Way Upstate NY?




Not sure how I missed your reply but I have heard they are cheaper a little further north in Montreal. I have no personal experience, so I can't say......








By the way..................
By the way, what ever happened to djcoop?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2008)

Mississippi is back and there is 1 member I havent seen in awhile! Glad to have you back.


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 7, 2008)

hey wade, glad all off you guys are still pitching yeast and helping folks with the stubborn batches. I think this forum is like an apprenticeship and y'all get us going in the right directionthen turn us loose. 


some come back and others don't
some get blocked and never won't


sorry couldn't help myself its the Christmas spirit. or maybe its that da gum singing Elmo


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 8, 2008)

As some of you know, SWMBO is a court reporter, doing criminal court transcripts. Every year the TN Official Court Reporters gather for a meeting. A couple of years ago one of the topics of discussion was how to properly write "ho." The net result was thaat a hoe was a garden implement and a ho was a lady of ill repute.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2008)

I DA HO.................


----------



## joeswine (Dec 8, 2008)

has anyone heard from tomy?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2008)

I was wondering that myself the other day. It seems like he had some heart problems if I remember right. He may be in need of a good rest.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I DA HO.................
> 
> No..No..Thems taters NW


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2008)

And, just what does Santa say....????


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2008)

Santa says"I would rather have my Ho's Naughty than Nice!"


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 8, 2008)

Your Christmas Spirit is Showing!!!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 9, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> And, just what does Santa say....????






HO ..HO...HO !!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 9, 2008)

Santa.....That's a big girl sitting on your lap....


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Of course, naughty and nice is relative - I mean nice is nice, but naughty can be "very nice".


----------



## gaudet (Dec 9, 2008)

Is that a twinkle in Santa's eyes or what?????


----------

